# Our first oops! Quick ?



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I've only ovulated a few times since I had my first PP AF. DD, still nurses a lot. DH and I practice NFP. In the heat of the moment we had a little oops. That day I detected no fertile-type CM. So we dtd without a condom. I just figured I wasn't fertile at this point since my cycles aren't really back to their usual selves,ha-ha!The next day I did notice some fertile type mucus. The day we dtd was CD 15. So I forget but how long do those little swimmers live?? I guess there's that small chance I conceived, if everything was perfect and all. We currently are using NFP to avoid and have avoided but now i'm a little freaked out!


----------



## funfunkyfantastic (Feb 9, 2008)

I believe they can live up to a week if they're strong little ones or 3-4 days if they're not. You could have conceived... anything is possible. How soon were you looking to have your next child?


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I believe its around 5 days if conditions are perfect and 24 hours if not. Good swimmers are a must of course, but it really has to do with the type of fertile mucus you had and are you sure it wasn't residule semen? And don't forget that a healthy couple TTC has about a 20% chance of conceiving in any given month. And since you say you practice NFP, when have your other few ovulation's taken place in your cycle?


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Well we aren't sure we want a 3rd, but would be blessed and happy if it did happen! Pretty sure it's not sperm, it was eggwhite consistency, today so too. I usually ovulate around CD 13-14, but since the return of my cycles this has not always been the case. I don't check my temps, just assess the mucus and avoid whenever I am not having dry days and am closer to midcycle. I guess I'll wait and see







? With each pregnancy we have conceived the first cycle. That being said, I am older now so maybe the risk wasn't as risky?? plus so many other factors needing to make everything just right.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I believe i conceived this cycle dtd 4 days before O.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

In the future you may wish to add checking your cervix too. That was MUCH more helpful to me.

Amy


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Still waiting for AF, but not feeling preg. so thinking no!!


----------

